# Has anyone taken Bentyl during pregnancy?



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Bentyl is a class B drug, so my GI said I could take it if I was desperate. I only get flare-ups every few months (not C or D) just upper pain caused by horrible spasms and I am in the midst of a big flare-up right now. Just wondered if anyone took bentyl and if the baby was OK. I am out of the 1st trimester.Thanks,Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2001)

We are currently trying to have another baby and I talked with my OB Gyn and she said bentyl was safe during pregnancy. She took it herself and everything turned out fine. Hope this helps. good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello Stace,I'm 27 1/2 weeks pregnant, in my third trimester and my OB said that it was safe to take throughout my whole pregnancy. It's category B. Anything that your doctor prescribes to you or tells you to take is safe. Your doctor wouldn't prescribe anything to you that would harm your baby.Best wishes to you! When are you due? I'm due Aug. 28th. Take care and get lots and lots of rest!Brandi


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi,Thanks for the responses. I feel better. I broke down and took the Bentyl Friday and have been taking it sparingly since then. I don't get flare-ups that often, but wow this is a bad one. Ouch. I had gone 18 weeks without taking Bentyl but this flare up is one of the worst I've had. NO C or D, just constant pain. So much for pregnancy naturally relaxing your smooth muscle!!This is my first baby and I am due on Hallowween (10/31). We are so excited. The ultrasound is in 12 days. Brandi, your baby is due 3 days before my birthday. Good luck to you and thanks for the support!!! Did you find out the sex of your baby?Stacey


----------

